# Want to add a puppy. What breed?



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is the correct place to post this, so mods please move if its wrong. 
I'm looking to add a puppy to my pack in the next year or two and I'm trying to narrow down possible breeds. I currently have a 5 year old female GSD/Malinois cross. I'm mostly looking for advice or experiences from those who have or had these breeds along side their GSDs. I'm considering another GSD, doberman, border collie, lab, australian shepherd, or ACD. Thanks in advance for any replys!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have/had aussies along with my pack of gsd's and found them to give as good as they get They seem to compliment each other, altho I will say my aussies were much more independent than my gsd's, their motto is 'what it's in it for me' vs my gsd's 'what can I do for YOU"..

Right now I am down to two, my 6yr old female gsd Masi and my 10 mth old MINI aussie,,I LOVE HER, she is by far the smartest and most obedient aussie I've had to date..They are great with each other, even tho the aussie weighs only 20lbs vs 75lbs .. I'll definitely get another mini vs a standard unless something just happens to land in my hands


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i've only had a couple GSDs together so not much help. i can say you will have better luck getting tranquility between the dogs if you get a male dog.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have a Labrador. She does great with my GSD. I love the breed. She is fun and happy and cuddly.


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! Anyone else? I'm strongly thinking Border Collie and I would love to here from anyone who's owned one before.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

I have two GSDs, one BC and a BC/ACD mix. Everyone gets along, although the BC/ACD plays the best with the sheps. He is the smallest at 32 lbs but a tough little bugger who likes to play rough. My border collie is older and has bad joints, but he still plays with my female Shep and the cattle dog mutt on occasion. 

I would add the breed you want, my experience tells me that dogs are very good at adapting to another dogs play style or energy level with enough structure and supervision.


----------



## germaknee (Mar 1, 2008)

I would get the breed I want but I would make sure I give the best chance for them to blend into my current pack. Take a look at how you live with them, how they are currently with other dogs and what temperament will blend in. For example if I have a fairly dominant female I'm not going to choose the most dominant female from a litter just because I don't want the extra work it will entail when they are older. Work with the breeder and have them help guide you. Good luck on your search!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

kyra loved her jrt. little dog. but tond of energy and could hold his own in some gsd/jrt rough housing.


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

We currently have a 14 month old male german shepherd and 2 fixed Schipperkes (male and female) litter mates 8 years old. Ships only weigh 14 lbs so play is supervised and all dogs know "knock it off" when play gets to rough.


----------

